# First Time Vizsla Owner - Want to do the right stuff



## BodhiCA (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello all,

My wife and I are first time Vizsla owners, we brought Bodhi home this past Saturday and we couldn't be happier. Bodhi is 8 weeks old and is a bundle of joy and lots of energy, lots and lots and lots...

My biggest concern is that I don't want to do too much with him. Our typical routine has been:

Up at 6AM - outside for 5 mins. - Breakfast - 15/20 mins play/chew on toys time. Outside 5 mins (Total time 30 to 45 Mins)
Up at 830/9 - outside for 5 mins, inside for 15/20 mins play/chew on toys time - outside for 5 mins (Total time 30 to 45 Mins)
Up at 1130/12 -outside for 5 mins. - lunch - 15/20 play/chew on toys time - 5 mins outside. (Total time 30 to 45 Mins) 
Up at 130/2 - outside for 5 mins, inside for 15/20 mins play/chew on toys time- outside for 5 mins (Total time 30 to 45 Mins)
Up at 4/430 - outside for 5 mins. - dinner - 15/20 mins play/chew on toys time -5 mins outside. (Total time 30 to 45 Mins) 
Up at 6/630 - outside for 5 mins, inside for 15/20 mins play/chew on toys time- outside for 5 mins (Total time 30 to 45 Mins)

Then we put him down for the night, which he typically will sleep 3-5 hours strait. In fact last night he slept/stayed quiet all night. All of this we are doing while crate training.

P.S. we were told no walking until 16 weeks, all outside activity is in our backyard.

Are we doing too much or not enough? Any help would be great! Thank you!


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome! I just wanted to ask how many sets of shots your pup has. I suspect just one? Everyone handles this their own way, and it's up to you to weigh the pros and cons and decide, but I got my puppy at about 10.5 wks and he had 2 sets of shots and I took him EVERYWHERE to socialize him. I basically took him everywhere but the dog park and also kept him away from other dogs that I didn't know well. I asked random strangers if my puppy could meet them, especially if they were a different race, wearing something different, had a uniform, etc, so that he'd get used to everybody and have a positive association with meeting people. I took him in the car everywhere, to outdoor restaurants, etc so that he could be in many different environments and associate them with good times with me. For exercise, I took him to sand volleyball courts to tear around in, to parks, etc. I realize that you're running a risk with parvo doing that, so I'm not saying that's the right thing to do, but I (and he) would have gone crazy without taking him for longer stretches to run around. If socializing your dogs with other dogs is important to you (since I live in a big city, it was for us), I'd enroll him in a puppy kindergarten. Ours, for instance, had a place where everyone had to step in order to disinfect their feet to enter. It was a really great class to get our puppy to meet other puppies and be ok with other dogs. This is an important window of socialization, up until 16 wks, so try to not to keep your puppy too isolated. 

We all worry about doing too much or too little but with time you'll adjust to the best schedule for all of your needs. It sounds like you're doing fine. If he is sleeping a lot and resting than you're good and can maybe play with doing less and see how he reacts. There's no real set #. Good luck!


----------



## BodhiCA (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you Laurita!

Bodhi has had his shots up to the 8 week mark. The vet suggested that we keep him within our home and back yard until the 12 week mark. Parvo has been a HUGE problem in SoCal where we live now. In terms of socialization, we are having all our friends and neighboors come over to meet him, and the great thing is we already have a Black Lab named Piper and two cats. I have read that it is bad too let the puppy go up and down stairs, do you know how old they should be before we let him start going up and down the stairs?

Thank you again for your help!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

First of all, let me say that Bodhi is an adorable little puppy... just sooo sweet! And Piper is beautiful, too! I can see that they are already fast friends. That's quite a schedule you have established. 

I second what Laurita said about socialization. These first few weeks and months of Bodhi's life will establish lifelong patterns, as his brain is now being hard-wired. New experiences, all positive and surrounded by love, can mean the difference between a well-balanced canine citizen and a nervous, fearful dog.

Maybe someone else can advise you about the stairs. I just don't know. Welcome to the forums, and good luck!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Bodhi, 
Welcome and congrats, he's a good looking pup.

As for the stairs thing, just keep an eye on him. Try not to let him jump off the stairs on his way down them. It's too much impact for his young joints, teach him to walk up and down stairs properly. 
Let him and his body develop more, personally I would ask your vet or breeder.
Again, this is a personal choice to make, not something that there is a definite answer for.

Good luck with him and remember, patience and lots of pictures.


----------



## BodhiCA (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you everybody for all your help! P.S. He is doing great with the crate training, it seems like everyday he gets a little bit better. That, and he's been home a week and he still hasn't had an accident in the house. Keeping our fingers crossed. (But I know it will eventually happen.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow that looks like a super spoiled puppy! So cute!


----------

